# Lagun mill ft-2 manuals



## Mussel (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone have any manuals on PDF for a Lagun ft-2 milling machine would be a great help!!!  Thanks:LOL:


----------



## Ski (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a Lagun manual but not pdf. If you need some info I can try to find someone with a scanner and send you those pages.


----------



## Mussel (Aug 4, 2013)

Ski said:


> I have a Lagun manual but not pdf. If you need some info I can try to find someone with a scanner and send you those pages.


I have a problem with the power quill feed I'm looking for the operation parts of the manual and maybe a diagram of the parts.Make me a copy and i'll send you some machining tools as trade I have lots.

Thanks


----------



## Chuck K (Aug 4, 2013)

Did you get the info you need?  I have a Clausing Kondia which is just a Lagun imported by Clausing.  I'm not sure if it's the same model you speak of but I do have the parts and service manuals for it.  Let me know if I can help you out.

Chuck


----------



## Oldnbroek (Aug 4, 2013)

Republic Lagun is still in business (at least they were two years ago when I got an FT 4 manual). Look them up on the Internet and give them a call, they were very helpful, but not cheap.


----------



## dominus (Aug 15, 2013)

I will second to that...

I m trying to rebuild my FT2 (not variable head just step pulley) and the quotation from Lagun was $75 for the manual and 1,330.45 for the bearings!!!!

So if anyone has it please send me a pm. I can't send machinist tolls from Greece but we can find a way.

Kind regards

Kyriakos


----------



## Ski (Aug 16, 2013)

If anyone is interested I can direct you to someone [phone no#] that has a copy [original] of manual for 50 bucks . He may take less but you will need to pm me for the number. Ski


----------



## Ski (Aug 16, 2013)

Mussel said:


> Anyone have any manuals on PDF for a Lagun ft-2 milling machine would be a great help!!!  Thanks:LOL:



Check you messages. Ski


----------

